# How to know when your putting on to much fat



## rezkon (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm currently bulking I've put on a bit of fat I can see my top 2 abs fine
And obs really well I've have a little beer belly from when I ate really badly


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

Other than bodyfat testing, I think clothing is a pretty good indicator.  If my clothes start getting snug where I tend to put on fat, I know it is time to make adjustments.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 16, 2011)

Agree with MDR, if my pants start getting snug then I know I need to adjust the diet or up the cardio or both.


----------



## rezkon (Aug 16, 2011)

my whole clothing size has gone up from m to l :\...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

when you get tired going up the stairs, or can no longer bend over to tie your shoes..


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

rezkon said:


> my whole clothing size has gone up from m to l :\...


 
Sure, but your waist size shouldn't go up much in the process.  Most of us guys put fat on first around the lower abdomen and the love handles.  For me, my waist is a pretty good indicator of bodyfat.  If you are already fairly cut, then looking smooth in the mirror is a pretty good indication, too.  Vascularity and muscle separation require low bodyfat.  Water retention can also cause you to look smooth in the mirror, though.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 16, 2011)

Simple, if you are to embarrassed to take off your shirt in public...It's time to cut

From your description of your gut I would say you need to cut. Get your body fat % down to 9% before you bulk so you could gain a good solid amount and still have your abs. If you start bulking at 11-12% body fat or higher your gut will start to stick out of your t-shirt when bloated with all those yummy carbs.. You will thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## rezkon (Aug 17, 2011)

my gut isnt really there anymore, i havent trained my lower abs as much as my top that might be a fact too MDR my waist hasnt moved much at all my shoulders, arms, and chest have a lot more


----------



## agababryn (Aug 24, 2011)

when you activity levels go low even when feeling health


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

if your currently bulking fat is inevitable right? how much is too much? how longs a piece of string...i think its down to personal choice.... id keep going until you feel your at a big enough size you can deal with then get lifting HEAVY then its cut time!


----------



## ExLe (Aug 24, 2011)

From my experience I have learned that the best way to bulk is to first drop my body fat % down to 9%. If you bulk to soon at 12% body fat or higher you will have the issue you are having. When bulking you will gain a little fat. This fat added to the bloat from all the fiber in the carbs along with the extra fat you already carry will start to make you look fat and lose your abs. You should forgett the bulk for now and cut to around %9. I know it sucks to regress, but you will thank yourself in the long run. Starting your bulk at a lower body fat% will allow you bulk longer and build more clean mass while not looking fat and keeping good abs. You are clean bulking right?


----------



## rezkon (Aug 27, 2011)

Clean bulking with cheat meals of course as i am young and my body seems to see anything and just run through it like hell, Fast metabolism its a bless and curse, im trying to keep fast so when i cut its..quiet..well easyer, Bulking seems to be hard for me, i just checked recently by lookin and its good aslong posture correct when its not correct well its kinda clear im bulking  not to much fat gain as i dont gain much weight 1.5 kgs a week around there


----------



## Mike Haysham (Aug 28, 2011)

Well there are many ways to get this and i think this is one of the best thing that when you are going to check your weight and definitely you get to know it.


----------



## Mike Haysham (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike Haysham said:


> Well there are many ways to get this and i think this is one of the best thing that when you are going to check your weight and definitely you get to know it.



Yorba Linda Fitness Trainer


----------



## Logman (Aug 31, 2011)

I started a bulk at probably around 15%.  I'm not noticably fat but definitely have a small fat pouch on the belly.  After 2 months of bulking and gaining 10lbs I started feeling fat.  So I'm currently cutting to the lightest I will have been in over 10-15 years and then I'll start bulking again.  It sucks to lose some mass and to feel a bit skinny but you really need to start any bulk from 9-10% BF.  Then you can see all your abs and when they start not becoming so distinct you know to cut again.  My goal is to be 170lbs at 9% which requires me cutting to 158lbs first (last time I saw all my abs).  Only 5lbs to go, should be good to start bulking beginning of October.

1.5kg weight gain per week is way to much.  I made the mistake of bulking too hard and was doing about that.  75% was fat for shizzle.  2kg per month gain on a clean bulk is pretty good from what I've read here.  To put on 6kg in a month you'll need to be on some heavy gear.

Cut to 9% BF and then bulk 2kg per month.  This is the advice I received and what I'm doing.  Seems to make sense.


----------



## JimmyPaige (Aug 31, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Simple, if you are to embarrassed to take off your shirt in public...It's time to cut




Sounds like a good indicator to me


----------



## tinyfighter (Sep 1, 2011)

i was about to ask this same question,ima lso on a bulk and recently reached the 15% bf for the 1st time in my life usualy 10ish and i feel like shit about it and cant wait to cut to single figures,still need to gain more mass first tho,......this is tricky business


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 1, 2011)

tinyfighter said:


> i was about to ask this same question,ima lso on a bulk and recently reached the 15% bf for the 1st time in my life usualy 10ish and i feel like shit about it and cant wait to cut to single figures,still need to gain more mass first tho,......this is tricky business



You can always alter your diet more towards a clean bulk to gauge where you are more comfortable but still making progress in terms of size / hypertrophy. Dieting for any goal is a "matter of inches" -- small tweaks as you go will help you find your sweet spot for whatever you want to accomplish. As they say, moderation in everything - there's no reason a Bulker means you have to eat 10K cals of shit every day, all day long to "GET HYOOGE".  On a clean bulk, the "Gains" might be less dramatic, but also the additional flab that you have to eventually drop will be reduced.


----------

